# Parties



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I know it's Friday night, but is it really fair if you live in thin walled terraced cottages to decide to show your mates how loud your hi-fi goes to at midnight?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Parties are a pain but we had an old neighbour that was installing laminate flooring at about 1 in the morning....

tap tap tap ... WACK!

5 minute pause...

tap tap tap ... WACK!

5 minute pause...

tap tap tap ... WACK!

I went round and let rip and then moved house 3 months later as he was just a wanker!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I got so pissed off I thought I'd go out for a "cruise". Probably shouldn't have, not in such a mood and so tired with so much rain. Looks like it's a girls night in, think they have one of those sing games on the go, right next to my bedroom. The bloke spotted me going up to the drive and rattling off I think. Still, guess they didn't take the hint.

Time for some counter-strike I think. The annoying thing is, I can't even get up early and start hooving or playing offensively loud computer games - as they are up early too. I just don't think they sleep... *sigh*.

Oh to be able to afford to have a detached house. But in the current climate I should just be happy I have a house.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dash you are so lucky, i was living in a city centre flat for 3 and odd years and had no probs.

then a young bunch of guys moved in and i thought great some peeps my own age..... :roll:

within 3 months i moved out of town. here is a list of the things i had to put up with.

1. bottles being thrown onto the main road.

2.peole having sex in the car park.

3.the ongoing max level music all day and all night.

4.i go next door and try to calm things down etc to be told by young girs to FUCK off you prick.

6. cant really complain because i was afraid my car would be targeted.

7. move out only to be told that they are trying to evict them but after 4 months of no response they "cant" do anything

8 now im happy in the country with my own garden and driveway


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Our first home was a flat & i'll never have another (by choice). Our neighbour was a nice guy with dubious friends but once he started drinking, which seemed to be every other night, the music got turned up. Generally, madness, the doors, etc and only by bouncing an exercise bike off the floor did he take the hint.

The surprising thing was after all this, when new neighbours moved in above, they were even worse (and you can't bounce an exercise bike off the ceiling) the neighbour downstairs and his friends came up with me and had "a few words." They moved out not long after... :roll:

Moving was the best thing that ever happened.

All the best.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My irritant neighbour is slightly different. He's a JoHo. Ordinarily I'd live and let live but he just has some really annoying habits.

They have a garage located towards the back of the house and the far end of the shared access driveway. Alongside that is our detached garage and then our back garden. Our bedroom overlooks the back garden. Anyway every night at around 11.30 this wanker decides he needs something from his garage. This means him lifting the overhead door which screeches and crashes, waking us up. He then rummages around in there for around ten minutes before closing the garage door, again accompanied by the screeching and crashing. :evil:

To try to sow the seed in his very thick head that he might like to lubricate his hinges and springs, I waited until he was outside cleaning his 'oil burning and leaking' Vauxhall and then went out to lubricate mine, deliberately making a point of opening and closing the door and saying how much quieter a squirt of WD40 made things. Did he take it on board? Did he fuck. Six months later and he was still doing his nightly visit to the garage...

However since the advent of winter and the cold weather, this knob jockey has taken to bringing home huge logs - and I mean tree trunks like 30in long by 15in diameter and chopping them up to fit his wood burner. He uses what must be a blunt axe as anytime from midday to 10 at night you can feel as well as hear him chopping out there. It just reverberates through the walls...

One night I lost my rag and stormed out there to tell him to stop and the inevitable row ensued where all our complaints about his oily car, his ugly kids, the delivery van that parks in our drive when they 'think' we're out, the food she chucks into the garden for the fucking foxes and the crap they just leave lying around came out. In the end I told him they were the worst neighbours I'd ever had and to never, ever speak to us again or they'd get a repeat performance.

Funnily enough, apart from the occasional chopping of wood it seems to have worked. The nightly garage visits have paused (so he must have resumed having sex with the beached whale he calls his 'wife') and our sleep patterns are more stable.

At Christmas we made a point of putting as many decorations as possible into our kitchen window that overlooks the driveway. As they don't celebrate it might just've made their kids question why they get no presents and nag their parents ears off... :wink:

But I'm saving the ultimate for when, and if he ever gets out of hand again...

I have a nice big Blood Transfusion Service sticker to put in the window... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I have a nice big Blood Transfusion Service sticker to put in the window...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Years ago I had a neighbour like that who had parties most Sunday nights.

After the usual rants at them I sat one day and started looking through the phone book for their phone number. I only had their address to go on so it could have taken months but luckily their surname was Abraham as it turned out.

As it was before caller display phones and mobiles I then sent them taxis and takeaway food at all times of the night and signed them up for tons of cataloges. I like to think that it was this that helped them decide to leave a few months later. :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought my hint of playing erupting WW3 from a computer game really loudly would let them take the hint that sound travels easily between the houses. I think I'm quite a good neighbour when it comes to noise (having pissed off my other neighbour in the first week and learnt the thickness of the walls then). I thought this had worked as it went quiet, so I went to bed (again).

Then it started again. Playing Oasis (so could have been worse) really really loudly and screeming at the tops of their voices (the girl sounds and looks like Bianca from East Enders).

I gave in at 2am and went round. Knackered door bell, so took a bit of banging on the window. Took them a while, but the bloke came out and immediately apologised - saying that he'd only got back a few minutes ago to find his g/f having a party with really loud music. Complete bollocks as I saw him in his office/bedroom window when I left for my drive at midnight.

Still, they made a little more noise then quietened down. And as I expected, they were having an argument at 7:30 today. Followed by the Saturday DIY session, involving drilling, cutting and hammering of wood into my wall. The guy is a chippy, been doing the house up. I have to say it's going to have to look amazing the amount of time he spends knocking stuff into the house.

*sigh* Come on lottery win - need that detached house.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We've got an apartment in Spain - upstairs lives young trendies, party, party, doors banging, heavy furniture dragged across the floor every night, lift up an down all the night, loud shoes on floor, geezer learning the saxaphone all through every afternoon, I hear every dump and piss in the toilet positioned conveniently above our bedroom. Great beaches nearby though.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Makes me appreciate my neighbours, think I should moan less :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

mike_bailey said:


> We've got an apartment in Spain - upstairs lives young trendies, party, party, doors banging, heavy furniture dragged across the floor every night, lift up an down all the night, loud shoes on floor, geezer learning the saxaphone all through every afternoon, I hear every dump and piss in the toilet positioned conveniently above our bedroom. Great beaches nearby though.


sounds sweet mate, rent it out at all?   
We moved from a mid terrace so we had it from bothsides-sometimes at the same time, when we first moved in.Caus we were new we didn't want to make a fuss(i was young-dont give fuck now) but eventually had to , ahem, visit them.All our neighbours are cool now , but i feel your pain mate
cheers
jon


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Bloody hell! Some horror stories there guys.
My house is silent 24 hours a day.
It was beginning to get on my nerves. Too quiet I thought. 
After reading your posts I think I'll just enjoy the peace and quiet.
John.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Could always swap


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Dash said:


> Could always swap


 :lol: 
Everyone who comes round says...'I couldn't live here. It's too quiet'.
Think I was beginning to believe them. :? 
John.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

My neighbours are sound(less) apart from the vibration from the fan in his downstairs toilet which hum's a little when he's been for a shit. Always visit new properties several times at random times too to check out the neighbours ask the current residents, amazing how many of them hesitate when asked :roll: .


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

GEM said:


> Bloody hell! Some horror stories there guys.
> My house is silent 24 hours a day.
> It was beginning to get on my nerves. Too quiet I thought.
> After reading your posts I think I'll just enjoy the peace and quiet.
> John.


So is ours, and it's the reason we moved from our last place.

Really noisy neighbours and at all times of the day and night. We used to wake up to the neighbour cleaning his car with a Karcher on Sunday mornings at 10am. Now all we have is peace and quiet and it is bliss.

You couldn't pay me enough money to go and live back where we were before.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

StuarTT, love the last line of your signature...Nice one 
Enjoy the peace and quiet mate.
John.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Really noisy neighbours and at all times of the day and night. We used to wake up to the neighbour cleaning his car with a Karcher on Sunday mornings at 10am.


In fairness, there's nothing wrong with that. At 10am you should be awake anyway. And even if not, I think that 's a reasonable time to start any noisy work. Had it been 6am, then you might have had a point.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > Really noisy neighbours and at all times of the day and night. We used to wake up to the neighbour cleaning his car with a Karcher on Sunday mornings at 10am.
> ...


Sorry, that was a typo from me. The neighbours started their Karcher at 8am on a Sunday morning. I was the one who always waited until 10am, and then I didn't use the Karcher on the TT. I should have known the neighbours were trouble on the day we moved in, they were all driving BMWs. :roll:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Other than thieving my wireless, mine are ok in terms of noise, but they are anti plant. Apparently the daughter has a phobia of ants twisted: for a later date ) so all of their land is concreted, slabbed, or block paved. My land, on the other hand, is marvellously green and mature. If one little leaf dares dangle over the fence, she goes mad, and makes me go round and snip it. She told me to chop a tree down once as it would grow too big (I wanted it to grow big so she couldn't spy on my in my garden). I did it, but immediately regretted it. In the summer she makes a big song and dance throwing ant powder in wiggly lines all over her house, then staring at my plants. How can anyone be anti plant ffs?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Dash said:


> Time for some counter-strike I think. The annoying thing is, I can't even get up early and start hooving or playing offensively loud computer games - as they are up early too. I just don't think they sleep... *sigh*.
> 
> .


Dash do you have their phone number? If you do try ringing them at stupid hours (dont forget 141 first) Or send pizzas round late at night :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

the stig said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Time for some counter-strike I think. The annoying thing is, I can't even get up early and start hooving or playing offensively loud computer games - as they are up early too. I just don't think they sleep... *sigh*.
> ...


It hasn't resorted to that yet... but it's not too far. I think I'll go to bed now, they might be thinking about it too. I'm amazed that they can survive on such little sleep. He's a chippy too, so a fair amount of physical work going on. Yet they are up until after I've gone to bed, and often wake me up in the mornings too.


----------

